# Really Refreshing Cole Slaw



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2008)

This is so juicy and good, you can use it to quench your thirst, almost.

Ingredients:
1 head green cabbage
1 medium sized yellow onion
2 large carrots
1/4 cup sugar or sucralose (Splenda) sweetener
3/4 cup Salad Dressing (Miracle Whip)
3/4 cup ice water.

Remove the outer leaves and wash the cabbage head.  Cut into quarters.  Grate the cabbage on the coarse section of a box grater, or grate with your grating blade in you food processor.  Peel and fine-dice the onion.  Peel, wash, and grate the carrot.  Combine the cabbage, carrot, and onion together.  Fold in the salad dressing and sugar.  Add the ice water and mix until all is blended.  Refrigerate for 1 hour in a covered bowl and serve cold.

This tastes similar to the cole slaw served by KFC, but is juicier and yummy.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 2, 2008)

Will have to try this. Thank you for sharing Goodweed!!


----------



## Constance (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> This tastes similar to the cole slaw served by KFC, but is juicier and yummy.



I love KFC's slaw. We have one here with a drive-thru, and we often just buy a pint there.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> This is so juicy and good, you can use it to quench your thirst, almost.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 head green cabbage
> ...


 
Do you use much of the Splenda Sweetener? I see they have a Splenda cookbook at Sam's. I think it cost about $18.00. I have been thinking of using a sugar subtitute and not sure what to buy.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 2, 2008)

*splenda*

i am diabetic. i use a lot of splendia, baking with it as well in coffee. some people think it is too expensive. i like it best of all the other sugar subs. 

just follow measures on bag.

babe


----------



## Dove (Feb 2, 2008)

*I have read that Splenda is 6x sweeter than sugar. I would think it would take less Splenda...Might look at a cookbook and compare.*


----------



## tupperware (Feb 2, 2008)

*other slaw ideas*

I always add enough vinegar to dissolve the sugar, mayo some times sour cream.

A deli in Chincoteague, Va used to add crushed pineapple.

A local Mexican Restaurant adds chopped tomatoes and chopped avocados and a little milk.

I think soaking the shredded cabbage in ice water then draining it improves the texture.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodweed,
this is just what I've been looking for...Thanks, will be making this tomorrow..
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 21, 2008)

sounds delicious , thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2008)

Goodweed, thank you!
I am a big fan of KFC's cole slaw!

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Dove (Feb 22, 2008)

*Has anyone ever measured the little packets of Splenda to see what the measurement is???

If I wanted to use sugar in this coleslaw..how much would I use??
Marge*


----------



## Fiona (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds fab & looking forward to trying it!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 22, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Has anyone ever measured the little packets of Splenda to see what the measurement is???*
> 
> *If I wanted to use sugar in this coleslaw..how much would I use??*
> *Marge*


 
Marge, I was the store this morning and I checked out the Splenda box and it said that there is 2 teaspoons in 1 packet. Hope this helps. JoAnn


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 23, 2008)

Dove said:


> *Has anyone ever measured the little packets of Splenda to see what the measurement is???
> 
> If I wanted to use sugar in this coleslaw..how much would I use??
> Marge*



Marge;  I just add about 2 tbs. of sweetener (that would come to the same amount of sugar), stir in, and taste.  If I like it, I leave it alone.  If not, then I add another tbs., stir, and taste.  Just continue this process until the slaw tastes right to you.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## flukx (Feb 23, 2008)

another good tip for cole slaw is a small dallop of horseradish.


----------



## Dove (Feb 23, 2008)

*2 tbs of Splenda is sweeter then 2 tbs of sugar...
oh well...I need to use splenda for me anyway.*


----------

